# Kodak Flash Bantam



## harriknight (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone else ever seen one of these? They're cute little cameras. I found mine in with some of my grandpa's old stuff a few months ago. I thought you guys might like to see a picture... 







It's really too bad no one makes 828 film anymore. One of these days I'll spool some 135 film onto the 828 rolls I have with some film paper and test it out... Kinda sucks though because of the way the advancing mechanism works; I'll have to count how many holes there are between each frame on the 135 film to make sure I don't overlap any of the pictures. :mrgreen:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice!  I like shooting with old cameras too


----------



## arkipix1001 (Feb 1, 2012)

that is awesome...


----------

